# blue primary saturation



## E_T (May 5, 2016)

Sorry if this has been asked/answered before, but I've come across several websites touting the benefits of boosting the blue primary saturation under the camera calibration section.  Is this generally accepted as a good thing?  I tried it on a few shots I was processing this evening, and I have to say, it does seem to liven things up.  It seems similar to vibrance, but not as over-the-top as the slider increases.


----------



## Ian.B (May 5, 2016)

I use it. Like most things it's not a one size fits all. I made 4 preset for O to weak, to in the middle, to heavy so it has become a couple of clicks to see how the effect works on the opened file. I also have a  green preset and a couple of red presets.


----------



## E_T (May 5, 2016)

Thanks.  I'll keep experimenting with it.  Seems helpful so far.


----------

